# Growing a Scrubby (Amethystine python)



## Meathead87 (Mar 30, 2021)

G'day reptile lovers! 
I am a new member of the Aussie Pythons forum but a very long time reader! I have a 9 ft Scrubby named Rex, he is 4 years old and around 8kgs. We use him for reptile shows but mainly just to awe at in our dining room. 

I would really like to grow him as big as possible, as quickly as possible but as safely and healthy as possible. He is currently on 2 xl rats every 7 days or after defecation. His tank is a massive 2 x 1.8 x .6. His temps are controlled around the 33 mark with a cool end of 28 and a nice big water bowl to occasionally sit in.

Is there anything you can see I could be doing better in any sense? Not just for maximum growth but for health in general?

As far as Amethystine pythons go he is very happy and only bitey either at feeding time or occasionally cage defensive. Great to handle once comfortable but never letting my guard down.

Cheers for any advice you legend's may have ?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi Meathead87
Firstly, i would start converting that spare bedroom to a suitable enclosure!!!? But seriously some photos would be cool. Good luck.
[automerge]1617102502[/automerge]
Hi Meathead87
Firstly, i would start converting that spare bedroom to a suitable enclosure!!!? But seriously some photos would be cool. Good luck.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 30, 2021)

9' isn't big for a four year old Scrubby. If you want him to end up particularly large for the species you've probably missed the boat. They can get longer than that by half that age.

At this age, feeding heavily will just get him fat. Keep him well fed but not overweight and over time he'll slowly grow. They never stop growing but by four years their most rapid growth stage is over. He should certainly still put on a few more feet, slowly over the next 10+ years.


----------



## Meathead87 (Mar 31, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi Meathead87
> Firstly, i would start converting that spare bedroom to a suitable enclosure!!!? But seriously some photos would be cool. Good luck.
> [automerge]1617102502[/automerge]
> Hi Meathead87
> Firstly, i would start converting that spare bedroom to a suitable enclosure!!!? But seriously some photos would be cool. Good luck.





Sdaji said:


> 9' isn't big for a four year old Scrubby. If you want him to end up particularly large for the species you've probably missed the boat. They can get longer than that by half that age.
> 
> At this age, feeding heavily will just get him fat. Keep him well fed but not overweight and over time he'll slowly grow. They never stop growing but by four years their most rapid growth stage is over. He should certainly still put on a few more feet, slowly over the next 10+ years.


Cheers mate, you have confirmed what I had thought would be the case. This is my first Scrubby and was only purchased a month ago from a young fella. Do you think 2xl rats every week or so is too much then?
What do you suggest is a good feeding regime for a 4 yr old Scrub? I've read everything from weekly to every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 31, 2021)

Meathead87 said:


> Cheers mate, you have confirmed what I had thought would be the case. This is my first Scrubby and was only purchased a month ago from a young fella. Do you think 2xl rats every week or so is too much then?
> What do you suggest is a good feeding regime for a 4 yr old Scrub? I've read everything from weekly to every 4-6 weeks.



I don't use arbitrary rules like this. It will come down to so many variables such as temperature, individual snake metabolism, activity levels (determined by snake personality and environmental influences) etc etc. Feed it as much as it takes to keep it well fed. If it looks skinny, feed it more. If it looks heavy, feed it less. I have absolutely no hope of being able to predict exactly how much feeding will be required going into the future, and would only judge the appropriate amount of feeding by looking at the snake week to week and month to month. I also make no attempt to keep the schedule regular, and if anything prefer it to be irregular, which would be especially true for something like a Scrubby; these things naturally prey on huge meals which they get infrequently and irregularly. I'd actually be tempted to give it a small 'roo every now and again... although I'm probably a little less fond of those hoppy vandals after one jumped into my car on the way back from the supermarket last night!


----------



## Meathead87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> I don't use arbitrary rules like this. It will come down to so many variables such as temperature, individual snake metabolism, activity levels (determined by snake personality and environmental influences) etc etc. Feed it as much as it takes to keep it well fed. If it looks skinny, feed it more. If it looks heavy, feed it less. I have absolutely no hope of being able to predict exactly how much feeding will be required going into the future, and would only judge the appropriate amount of feeding by looking at the snake week to week and month to month. I also make no attempt to keep the schedule regular, and if anything prefer it to be irregular, which would be especially true for something like a Scrubby; these things naturally prey on huge meals which they get infrequently and irregularly. I'd actually be tempted to give it a small 'roo every now and again... although I'm probably a little less fond of those hoppy vandals after one jumped into my car on the way back from the supermarket last night!


Yea they can be a pain, we get plenty on our farm and regularly feed our dogs with them. I also breed ducks, chooks, goats and horses most of which can probably be fed to the big fella in the future. I had a big 18 year old coastal x diamond that died not to long ago, he was just a little bit smaller than this guy but probably a bit thicker, totally different temperament though, not as highly strung. I've had snakes for a long time and for some reason, probably my o.c.d have fed everything the strict regimes with little to no down sides but this guy is proving a whole other monster lol. Cheers for the advice mate, will take it on board, Legend ?


----------



## nick_75 (Apr 1, 2021)

I also feed irregularly, giving my animals periods of feast, famine and in-between. The periods when being fed less end up being periods of activity and exercise, which is good for the animal. Some of my animals can be a bit frisky after a period of famine, but that is easily managed.

I only keep Antaresia though, when I do get hit with a food response bite I am not concerned. Totally different scenario with a scrub python though.


----------

